# HI pa drive in wheel motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

isabella said:


> i am curently doing a research project and was interested in the PML hi-pa drive hub motors, so i found out the specs n stuff but am unable to find the dimensions for the blessed motor,
> they have posted a a engineering drawing but its in a horribly low resolution,
> 
> so my qeustion is does anyone know the dimensions of their motors, ive include the drawing and the link to it below....
> ...


Hi isabella,

It doesn't matter. PML went bankrupt. I doubt they ever have a "real" motor which could do what they claimed. For your research, I'd file this one under the vaporware section 

Regards,

major


----------



## isabella (Nov 6, 2009)

major said:


> Hi isabella,
> 
> It doesn't matter. PML went bankrupt. I doubt they ever have a "real" motor which could do what they claimed. For your research, I'd file this one under the vaporware section
> 
> ...


lolz, thanks for that i thought some of the numbers they were offering were crazy, but they made a few prototypes so they mustve had something to offer.

anywayz thanks for the reply.

isabella


----------

